# Match.com



## DG3 (Jul 13, 2011)

I just went on my husband's email (Yahoo) and saw in his spam folder emails from Match.com. It says of course, to unsubscribe click here blah blah blah. But they have him listed with his email address and signed up to get updates. Does this mean he had registered at one time? Any one know how I can check this out? I have his passwords for everything but I still think there is more stuff out there so I keep an ongoing investigation. Sucks that I have to live like this but I don't want to be sucker punched again! Thanks for any advice!


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

You can be a free member of Match.com. All they need is an email address. With a free membership, you can look, but you can not contact anyone or read email sent to you via Match.com's email system, not Yahoo.

How do I know? When I was feeling like crap for my EA, I went there (pretending to be a female with the same age as my wife) and started looking for a new potential husband for my wife. Yeah, I know. Rectalvision on my part.


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

Could be innocent. I still get emails from them, and that was well before I met my wife when I signed up for the site.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

you could search the computers history to see if he does ever log into a match account, but if there's no history of it, it is most likely junk mail. I get junk mail all the time from dating sites that I have never before ever signed up for. I also get junk emails for viagra too, and well...I aint never had a need for that either, lol


----------



## lou (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not sure about Match, but lots of dating websites give you a "last activity" time on members too - if you can see his profile you can see the last time he logged in.


----------



## Patricia B. Pina (Nov 22, 2011)

It could be spam so it is really hard to decide.

Can you post the full email and the sender address.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

He may have signed up out of curiosity. Most of these sites require payment to talk to anyone. Check your credit card bill for the amount. 
They keep sending you spam forever from all sorts of sites since they sell your email address. He is probably just as embarrassed as you are.
Men can be dumb.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Even if he did it's probably just silly....guys are wierd. We all did this at work like 5 of us it was match or eharmony the one where they pic for you based on your questions. We wanted to see who got the most "computer based matches" one guy got 26 in the whole USA he is so radically crazy....lol.

This type of stuff is common place. Now if he made contact like sent emails that's a whole other ballgame.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

ARF said:


> Could be innocent. I still get emails from them, and that was well before I met my wife when I signed up for the site.


:iagree: Could be innocent, could not. If it's like my email, Spam is usually just spam. 

My ass friend signed me up for some Asian connection (as a joke) years ago and I get emails ALL the time...I just delete them...probably should just go unsubscribe. lol. My email is usually just junk though.


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

How about women that sign up for match.com? My WW knows how to delete individual history (New to me!) but forgot this one. I guess its one more thing to bring up in therapy.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why not see if you can sign into his account? That's what I would do.


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Why not see if you can sign into his account? That's what I would do.


I really should know this stuff better (long story) but how would I go about doing that? I log onto match.com with what? I don't know her ID or Password for Match.com We are still in the post admission (Probably Trickle Truth) phase and we've not even gotten to the 100% transparency jazz yet.

I would be very curious to know what this is about since I've focused on the EA with a "just a friend"


----------



## SIP (Jul 27, 2011)

X-unknown said:


> I really should know this stuff better (long story) but how would I go about doing that? I log onto match.com with what? I don't know her ID or Password for Match.com We are still in the post admission (Probably Trickle Truth) phase and we've not even gotten to the 100% transparency jazz yet.
> 
> I would be very curious to know what this is about since I've focused on the EA with a "just a friend"


Select the forgot password and it will ask you for email address. If its just spam and you enter her email it will say email not registered. If email address is linked to account then it will email you ow. That's how I found my husbands account and logged into it. 

Now saying that Match and Eharmony do send put lots of spam emails so might be innocent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

Ahh. Very clever! In any event its not spam its a history file that shows activity searching for single men in the area around our age. She knows how to delete her individual tracks but I think just missed this one.

I'm so (literally) sick of this already.


----------



## SIP (Jul 27, 2011)

X-unknown said:


> Ahh. Very clever! In any event its not spam its a history file that shows activity searching for single men in the area around our age. She knows how to delete her individual tracks but I think just missed this one.
> 
> I'm so (literally) sick of this already.


Just use her email you think it links to and Match emails you the pw. You don't have to reset it. She will never even know you logged in. When I found my husbands (thanks to great advice on here) and I confronted, his excuse was he just wanted to look at the pictures of girls ... So be prepared for that line of BS too. Doesn't matter though because if she is signed up then you know the truth that she is looking for options. Married people do not belong on dating sites unless they are looking to 'date'. Joking or curiosity are lame excuses. It wouldn't be so funny if shoe was on other foot. 

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## X-unknown (Oct 14, 2011)

SIP said:


> Just use her email you think it links to and Match emails you the pw. You don't have to reset it. She will never even know you logged in. When I found my husbands (thanks to great advice on here) and I confronted, his excuse was he just wanted to look at the pictures of girls ... So be prepared for that line of BS too. Doesn't matter though because if she is signed up then you know the truth that she is looking for options. Married people do not belong on dating sites unless they are looking to 'date'. Joking or curiosity are lame excuses. It wouldn't be so funny if shoe was on other foot.
> 
> Good luck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Before all this happened I found out that she was into internet porn. I know this sounds so lame with men being the ones everyone thinks are the porn addicts. 

When she admitted this I frankly didn't care or think it was a sign of anything but a slightly overactive sex drive. And no, I'm not a prude I've seen porn but here is the deal. I thought if we watched this together? It would be ok. 

Dating sites however really concern me. As you said looking for local men to see the pictures? What exactly is on Match.com I suspect its not Beefcake "porn" its just men who want to hook up. Correct?

Thanks btw for the good luck. I need all I can get.


----------



## SIP (Jul 27, 2011)

X-unknown said:


> Before all this happened I found out that she was into internet porn. I know this sounds so lame with men being the ones everyone thinks are the porn addicts.
> 
> When she admitted this I frankly didn't care or think it was a sign of anything but a slightly overactive sex drive. And no, I'm not a prude I've seen porn but here is the deal. I thought if we watched this together? It would be ok.
> 
> ...


No Match is usually for people that want to try and find a serious dating partner. Now ****** and Fling are hook up sites and advertise as so. I would check those sites too. You also could check credit cards or joint bank accounts to see if she is being billed for Match or any other sites. On Match in order to communicate with anyone on the site you have to pay a membership fee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

